# Arlo and Savannah on a rainy walk



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I maybe getting there using you tube, but not the best video, but hopefully it works! I wish I was more computer literate!
http://youtu.be/Bd6KgdbTaiA


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It was great loved it! So cute I love when he is jumping at the camera all wet too cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love it. Boy can he jump and Savannah is getting big! Your yard is fantastic!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love it. Boy can he jump and Savannah is getting big! Your yard is fantastic!!
> 
> Wish it was our yard, it is what we call we call the little park, just a little green space for local residents


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

One more video to try and add, my dogs telling the story of my life, all seems calm and blissfull then sh..!! happens:laugh::embarrassed:

http://youtu.be/WB1BqdwdqTQ


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

These videos are awesome!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wonderful! 
How do people with only one dog ever get it to exercise enough?!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great videos...it looks like we're all going to have to get used to wet dogs. I sooo want to get to a beach this week, I hope the weather brightens a bit ...but which beach. ?????


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It's videos like that that plant that little "maybe Tilly would like a friend...." Thoughts in my head! So lovely to see them running around together like that


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Great videos...it looks like we're all going to have to get used to wet dogs. I sooo want to get to a beach this week, I hope the weather brightens a bit ...but which beach. ?????


Hope you manage to get there, look forward to the pics/video


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> It's videos like that that plant that little "maybe Tilly would like a friend...." Thoughts in my head! So lovely to see them running around together like that


Once that maybe seed is planted then it will not stop growing its just a case of when


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Once that maybe seed is planted then it will not stop growing its just a case of when


Agreed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

